

It’s Amazing What Your Users Will Do If You Ask - earbitscom
http://blog.earbits.com/online_radio/its-amazing-what-your-users-will-do-for-you-if-you-just-ask/

======
pclark
> "Last month, we were feeling like a little validation for our efforts. _But
> mostly we wanted to replace the fake testimonial on our About Us page with a
> real one (which we haven’t done yet)._ So, we asked our users to write our
> editorial team a love letter"

Wait, what? In what world is fabricating testimonials okay?

~~~
Ideka
Here, take a look at the "testimonial" in question[0]:

 _"When I first saw Earbits, I couldn't believe my eyes. Worlds collided,
rivers flowed upstream, birds sang in languages that could only be described
as the purest form of unconditional love. Since that day, no other radio will
do. I have lost my wife and children, but I don't care. All I care about is
Earbits."

Anonymous_

Yeah.

[0]: <http://www.earbits.com/play/#/about_us>

------
montecarl
Earbits seems really neat. I like the music it played and was excited to start
using it. Once I realized that I needed a facebook account and that it would
share what I listened to with my facebook friends it wasn't worth it to me. I
really don't like the trend of requiring facebook to login to a website.

~~~
corywatilo
Facebook required their music partners to eliminate their non-Facebook
authentication systems for new users to be promoted in the Facebook ecosystem.
It's not really up to the services themselves. Spotify had to do the same
thing.

~~~
cnunciato
I work for Rhapsody and helped implement Facebook Music as an initial partner.
We don't use Facebook login and have no plans to do so.

------
etfb
Damn - something's wrong with Google Translate. Usually it pops up at the top
of foreign language websites.

"Oh stewardess - I speak Jive!" "Oh good."

------
kingsidharth
It's interesting how Earbits is leaning towards being a people aware music
startup. Music industry has mostly been power centered (whoever has the record
deal) looks like it's shifting in terms of business and bucks.

------
shazow
Question: What was the conversion rate—how many users were asked to leave a
review vs many actually did it?

I wonder if you could compare the quality of different cohorts of users based
on how willing they are to go say nice things about you once prompted.

~~~
earbitscom
We don't know an actual conversion rate because the email blast was sent to
our entire user base, and many will not be Chrome users, etc. I suspect,
though, that we'd have to have many times the user base we have now to do a
true cohort test of it. Even then, something like this is very qualitative,
right? What if more people wrote love letters or reviews from one group, but
the other group spent significantly more time writing much more enthusiastic
material?

